# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Rseau >  Dtecter une perte de communication sur TcpClient

## Arnard

Bonjour,

je cherche  dtecter si un serveur sur lequel j'ouvre un tcpclient n'est plus disponible. Le souci est que j'appelle Read sans timeout, le serveur envoyant les donnes au fil de l'eau, et que Connected ne passe pas  false tant qu'on n'a pas fait une requte en chec (genre un read en timeout par exemple xD)

Y a-t-il un flag quelque part qui indique que la connexion est invalide ?

Merci

----------


## GuruuMeditation

Tu ne peux pas voir le statu actuel tant que tu n'as pas fait de requte. Essaye peut-etre avec Poll() : http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/libr...cket.poll.aspx

----------

